# Dirty Minded Signs... too funny



## MyaLover (Aug 13, 2008)

When I saw these I had to look twice I couldn't believe it, then proceeded to laugh out loud

A street sign in my town:






I really hope this is an ad for onion rings:


----------



## Senor Hound (Aug 13, 2008)

MyaLover said:


>



An ambulance in front of an Arby's... no good can come from this.


----------

